# Tips to help my weight loss



## Guamskyy (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I want to know your opinion on my day to day eating plans. To start off, my caloric intake to survive each day is about 2285 calories and the maintenance caloric intake for me is about 3200 calories. To lose approx. 1 lb a week I got to cut 500 calories out of my maintenance intake, so that means 2700 calories that I got to eat every day.

I'm 16, 5' 8", and weighed a horrible 237 lbs I made this decision to lose weight because I'm tired of not ever being normal weight since I was 2nd grade, and I'm ready to get in shape.

My diet is:

Breakfast: bowl of low fat oatmeal made w/water and either a banana/orange/apple

3-4 water bottles

Lunch: Skinless teriyaki chicken breast w/ 2 servings of brown rice(the box doesn't have a single serving measurement)

2-3 water bottles

Snack: apple/orange/banana and a tablespoon of peanut butter

1-2 water bottles

Dinner: something small, but usually something that's chicken or turkey

Exercise:
Weight training for about 20 minutes
jump rope for 10 minutes
Go for a mile jog at the track either in the morning or at night
plenty pushups and situps

I haven't been strictly counting calories, but eating like this is way less than what I would eat before I started dieting and I have a feeling I'm hitting my daily requirements, but I will start counting calories next week after I get back from my trip.

So far it's been 3 weeks and I've lost 2 lbs (I did lose 3 but we had a party last week and I splurged badly, so I gained 1 lb) so I now weigh 235, and it seems I'm on track, but I want you guy's help and tips to help me lose weight. I eventually want to try losing 2 lbs a week, which means I cut out 500 calories and then burn off 500 calories from exercising, but I figured I would cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 24, 2011)

The best way to burn fat is to do cardio, then pushups/situps/weight training, then more cardio.


----------



## Gryphon (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd cut the carbs (oatmeal and rice) to only one meal (i'd ditch the rice altogether and just stick with steel cut oats), preferably the one after you workout.

Are you eating vegetables?

Weight train for at least 30 minutes, the more muscle you have, the better your body is at burning fat


----------



## Korg (Jun 26, 2011)

The only thing that will lead to a weightloss is eating in a caloric deficit, eating less than you burn daily. Cardio is a bit of a controversial topic as it really isn't needed to lose fat, however it is still good for your body so of course it shouldn't hold you back.

If you feel hungry I'd instead split up the meals to 5-6, oh and you also get way too little fats, try supplementing with some omega-3 (fish oil).

Your weight training needs to be changed too, a lot of pushups and situps really don't do you much good except if you are training for a lot of endurance, like going to join the military, again there are a lot of opinions about if you should just lose fat first, and then start weight training, but when you first start out training you have what is called "noob gains", now you can't turn fat into muscle, but for some reason, won't go into depth here, you can build muscle while eating under maintenance, so I'd suggest looking up some beginner routine training 3-4 days a week 

You can check out bodybuilding.com, there's a lot of good articles, and the forums also have some good stickies, just be careful with the forum.. 

Hope that will help


----------



## Bevo (Jun 26, 2011)

Your daily calorie requirements does not sound right, I am 5'8 and a very active runner weigh 155 and aim for 2,000 to 2,500 a day but have many many days where I don't even get to 1,500.

Second what your eating is from the sounds way below 1,500 calories and is probably to little. You should eat a bit more to keep the 1,500 but also put more veggies and fibre into your diet.

Cardio is also your friend, weights are good to speed up your metabolism but cardio burns the fat out.

Most important thing to do is sweat everyday from excersize not looking at the hot girls on the beach!
Keep at it and it will come off!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 26, 2011)

NO CARBS,LESS CALORIES! Fuck knows why anything else is recommended


----------



## blr5109 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cardio, Green Vegetables and lean meats. Drink ONLY water....and lots of it.


----------



## Korg (Jun 27, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> NO CARBS,LESS CALORIES! Fuck knows why anything else is recommended


There is nothing wrong with carbs, if you can fit them into your daily calorie needs, you just have to meet your daily protein/fat needs, I agree though, that for a lot of people excessive amount of carbs are the problem, however atm I'm carb cycling, so I wouldn't just say no carbs at all


----------



## Diggy (Jun 27, 2011)

Carb and calorie intake depends on how much you can burn off in a day. Eat a semi-lean breakfast every day.. dont skip it.. skipping breakfast ruins your metabolism.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 27, 2011)

A lot of useful stuff guys.... thank you very much!!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

Korg said:


> There is nothing wrong with carbs, if you can fit them into your daily calorie needs, you just have to meet your daily protein/fat needs, I agree though, that for a lot of people excessive amount of carbs are the problem, however atm I'm carb cycling, so I wouldn't just say no carbs at all



Nah tbh what I meant was for losing weight carbs are the enemy.And for weight loss you just can't fault Ketosis diet.Or maybe what I meant was for weight loss,carb manipulation is the key.


----------



## avenger (Jun 27, 2011)

Cutting out calories from drinks is going to be a huge help, that with cycling or running 3-4 times a week and a few days of weight training to build some muscle you'll drop those lbs like water off a ducks back.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2011)

skip breakfast.
small snack at lunch.
small dinner.
NOTHING in between
only water, milk or orange juice at meals. only water in between.
continue all the same routine.


----------



## avenger (Jun 27, 2011)

jymellis said:


> skip breakfast.
> small snack at lunch.
> small dinner.
> NOTHING in between
> ...


Trollin?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2011)

avenger said:


> Trollin?


 
hell no. i being serious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 27, 2011)

Jym that's so unhealthy 

Fat free fruit yoghurt with blueberries and/or raspberries with 2 slices of wholewheat toast (lowest fat spread)
Tuna and sweetcorn sandwich or sushi for lunch depending how hungry I am
Chicken or minced beef with rice for dinner

Exert yourself as much as you possibly can! Let that testosterone go crazy. Power walk with heavy bags of shopping, anything like that to raise your heartbeat and get you sweating like crazy. Lifting weights also aids weight loss.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Jym that's so unhealthy


 
thats the point. he isnt trying to maintain a healthy life style. he is trying to lose alot of weight. he needs to let his body basically feed of itself for a little bit. he can maintain a healthy well balanced meal lifestyle when he is at the weight he wants to maintain.


----------



## Korg (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, and this thread needs more cottage cheese.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 27, 2011)

jymellis said:


> thats the point. he isnt trying to maintain a healthy life style. he is trying to lose alot of weight. he needs to let his body basically feed of itself for a little bit. he can maintain a healthy well balanced meal lifestyle when he is at the weight he wants to maintain.



 Good advice.....if he's going for that woman-pleasing Ghandi physique (he was a hit with the ladies)

What's that old joke? Want to lose 10 ugly pounds? Cut off your head


----------



## Origin (Jun 27, 2011)

No junk food, lots of water green tea and good lean shit and run your balls off, all the time, forever


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 27, 2011)

portion control


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, I was counting all my calories I was eating yesterday, and by 5 p.m, I only ate about 1500 calories, which is 1200 less than what I should eat to lose about a pound a week. Should I start eating more so I can met my 2700 calories a day goal?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 28, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Good advice.....if he's going for that woman-pleasing Ghandi physique (he was a hit with the ladies)


 
so he eats minimal, till he hits the weight he wants. then begins the "healthy diet". or eating the advised calorie intake. your not gonna loose much weight eating what other people eat to maintain healthy weight. loosing weight is not a big number game. eat minimal amounts. just enough to get by. you will loose weight. when you reach desired weight. THEN begin a normal healthy diet. gaining weight is NOT healthy. being over weight is NOT healthy. your not gonna die if you eat absolute minimal amounts of food. you will lose weight.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 28, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> Should I start eating more


 
not if you want to lose weight


----------



## avenger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think 1500 is fine for you to loose weight, make sure you are hitting all your basic nutrient requirements though. Multivitamin helps!

When you get down to where you want to be you'll probably want to up that a bit to maintain/build a bit of muscle if that's your goal.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 28, 2011)

avenger said:


> I think 1500 is fine for you to loose weight, make sure you are hitting all your basic nutrient requirements though. Multivitamin helps!
> 
> When you get down to where you want to be you'll probably want to up that a bit to maintain/build a bit of muscle if that's your goal.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 28, 2011)

Korg said:


> There is nothing wrong with carbs, if you can fit them into your daily calorie needs, you just have to meet your daily protein/fat needs, I agree though, that for a lot of people excessive amount of carbs are the problem, however atm I'm carb cycling, so I wouldn't just say no carbs at all



After quantity of carbs it's more of the High G.I carbs that are a problem. Intake the requisite amount of LOW G.I carbs and there's far fewer problems with blood sugar fluctuations etc....

I recently switched to high proten/low GI and although I still need to balance it out, I'm still losing body fat and feel 100% fine


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 28, 2011)

try six small meals a day


----------



## Hallic (Jul 4, 2011)

50% carbs 30% proteine, 20 % fats

carbs from low GI(some High GI's from 2x fruit and after sport is OK though)
proteine(Quark! least a container a day/ tuna/chicken/other fish)
fats(fish/olive oil/nuts n seeds/ coccus)

My tip: make sure you are still fit! if you are feeling tired all the time and do sleep well that mean you eat to less and you'll wont be able maintain live(doing work/study/hobbies etc.) So i probally takes some experimenting how much you need at least, also it can change depending on how much excercise you got.

Remember, doing sport doesn't only increase energy consumption while sporting. It also multiplies youre basic maintainance with a factor 1,X (X depending on the amount of sport in a week)


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 4, 2011)

Simple advice from a simple person:


Eat as much moderately lean protein (red meat, pork, fish, chicken, eggs) as you like
Eat as much green veggies as you like (spinach, cucumber, zuccinni, broccolli, green beans......you get the drill)
Use olive oil as a salad dressing, use just a little
(don't count calories)
Drink mostly water and tea (no milk or honey) or black coffee (no sugar)
(don't count calories)
You can have a small serving of rice or pasta with your meal if you have lifted heavy things in the previous 2 hours.
(don't count calories)

Lift heavy things. Put them down again. Lift them again. Big, heavy moves - squat, deadlift, press, chinup, power cleans if you can. nothing fancy. lowish reps - 4-6 or so. Strive to add weight over time. Rinse and repeat 2-3 times per week.

Do some intense stuff a couple of times a week - hill sprints (sprint up a short hill, walk back down - do this a bunch of times) are awesome. They will make you awesome by association.

Walk more - park the car farther away at the shops, work etc. walk your dog. pretend you have a dog and walk anyway.

Throw out your scale, measure your waist - using your clothes. You will know you are on the right track when your clothes become looser.


Do this for 8 weeks and get back to us.



This stuff is nowhere near as complicated as people make it out to be. It is quite simple. This is not directed at anyone that has contributed to this thread, it is just my observation. Note, as Dan John says: "I said 'simple', not 'easy'."


The challenge, and difficulty, is actually doing the above consistently, patiently and with great focus. The results always follow. Always.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 4, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> Simple advice from a simple person:
> 
> 
> Eat as much moderately lean protein (red meat, pork, fish, chicken, eggs) as you like
> ...


 

Great advice! I don't really like weighing myself anyway, I would rather find out if I lost weight by how my clothes fit on me.... And my jeans have been getting looser


----------



## Korg (Jul 4, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> Great advice! I don't really like weighing myself anyway, I would rather find out if I lost weight by how my clothes fit on me.... And my jeans have been getting looser



I wouldn't recommend that, measuring progress is often mentioned as a very important factor to keeping motivation, also if you have been weightlifiting, you don't want to lose more than about 0,5kg/1 lbs to lose minimum amount of muscle.

Oh, and also, if you decide to start weightlifting at the same time as starting a diet for weight loss, you might not be experiencing a weightloss but still actually decreasing your bf% however you're also building up muscle.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 4, 2011)

Some very good ans some very awfull advices here.
1) The only way to lose weight is getting your hormones under control with what and when you eat. If you lose weight on a whim without adjusting the hormones and habbits, you will gain that lost weight back, and maybe more.

2) Do not eat more than 3 times a day, since leptine/insuline cycle gets broken. This pushes the body to need more sweets, and you save more of the sugar as fat. You need at least 4-5 hours between your meals to stay in hormonal balance.

3) You need water to break down the fat. without water, it's not happening.

4) You also nee dwater to flush all the junk that comes out from fast fat-burning.

5) Eat Protein heavy for the dinner. Do not eat chicken if you live in the US. Skip poultry generally. Keep eating maybe fish if you around an ocean or sea. If not, eggs, beef rom a regional small farmer would do the job. Eat more beans, soj etc.

6)Milk and yoghurt are great. But not in the morning. They are awesome for lunch and dinner. Do not forget taht you need Proteins when you build, repair, regenerate. This happens mostly in your sleeping/resting time. So keep the proteins for the evening and lunch, and not breakfast.

7) Eat energy rich in the morning. Do not eat less than you need in the morning. This leads you for small snacks, and that kills again all the cycle.

8) Moving is good to push the metabolism. climbing stairways would be the easiest and cheapest. Trecking tours and 5km walks are awesome. DOo not run/jogg till you feel confident with your legs and feet. walking burns enough for the beginning.

9)Use your brain. Read, learn, create. This burns energy and recycles body resources.

10) Donate some blood, this will also push your body for regeneration.

11) Eat the lunch as it would be your last meal, except do not overfill your stomach. 

12) Forget about ready made food, stuff with corn syrup, soups, frozen pzzas etc. If you want to eat a pizza, get a fresh one from an italian restaurant or something.

13) Olive oil is your best friend. Except stir frying, just use it whenever you need oil.

14) Oils are goood, penautbutter is baaaad, margarines and butter is baaaad.

15)And the most important one. Never try to lose more than 1kg per week. Never. Eat fruits to protect your liver and kidneys from the side-effects of fast fat-burning.

Cheers!


----------



## Korg (Jul 4, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Some very good ans some very awfull advices here.
> 1) The only way to lose weight is getting your hormones under control with what and when you eat. If you lose weight on a whim without adjusting the hormones and habbits, you will gain that lost weight back, and maybe more.
> 
> 2) Do not eat more than 3 times a day, since leptine/insuline cycle gets broken. This pushes the body to need more sweets, and you save more of the sugar as fat. You need at least 4-5 hours between your meals to stay in hormonal balance.
> ...



Sorry but this has got to be some of the most incorrect advice I've read?!

You lose weight if you eat in a caloric deficit, that's a fact.

Yes he should drink water, that's correct.

How many times he eats a day is of no relevance, however it's usually recommended to eat 5-6 meals a day to keep energy levels stabile, and to prevent being hungry and overeating.

Protein should generally be in all of the meals, and I have absolute no clue to why you don't recommend chicken, you say something about the US, but it really can't be that, and chicken is one of the best sources for protein, oh and fish in too large amounts isn't healthy because of the amount of mercury.

I don't know why you wouldn't recommend milk/yoghurt in the morning, but to say he shouldn't eat protein in the morning makes no sense again.

Walking barely burns any calories, cardio is fine, but not necessary for weightloss. 

Yes you should practice your brain, but this has nothing to do with losing weight.

Donating blood, I have never seen any research on that, it sounds kinda odd/rumour.

About lunch, if you eat correctly, you can eat till your satisfied, without overeating/feeling hungry.

If you eat a pizza from an Italian restaurant it still won't be very good, get your macronutritients right.

Peanut butter is good, it has a lot of unsaturated fats.

And lastly, fruit is eaten to restore glycogen depots.. sorry this wasn't to rip on you, but I just thought it was so wrong..


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 5, 2011)

Korg said:


> Sorry but this has got to be some of the most incorrect advice I've read?!
> 
> You lose weight if you eat in a caloric deficit, that's a fact.
> 
> ...



Better Blood Glucose with Lower Meal Frequency | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health
Three Meals Superior for Appetite Control | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health


----------



## Korg (Jul 5, 2011)

Gryphon said:


> Better Blood Glucose with Lower Meal Frequency | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health
> Three Meals Superior for Appetite Control | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health



Hmm, well I guess that proves me wrong, but from personal experience I just know that eating 50-60 grams of protein + fats + carbs every meal just fills me up way too much, and from personal experience, it might be some study says otherwise, but from personal experience if I don't eat often enough, I will get huge mood swings, which I can only keep in check by eating these 5-6 times.

I also read the studies, and I must say that I thought the studies about appetite control weren't very good. One of them I thought was just very random, and another one, I'm not saying you can't be full from three meals, I know that it's all about how much you eat, not about keeping your metabolism up and that's why you have warrior diets and such, but again they eat only 25% protein, I am 100% sure if you have a normal "health-system" or what you want to call it, if you eat enough protein you will get full pretty quickly, but this just my 2 cents, and my personal experience 

Edit: oh and also in regards to what he wrote about with 3 meals a day, I don't see any studies supporting that


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 6, 2011)

The influence of higher protein intake and greater... [Obesity (Silver Spring). 2010] - PubMed result

This is the study with the 3 meals (refers to them as eating occassions) vs 6.


As someone who once used to religiously eat 6 meals a day, it takes a week or two to get used to the lower frequencies, but I find, if anything it stabilizes my mood. As per the LeanGains protocol, i fast for at least 16 hours, so if you eat breakfast or something early in the day, I'd imagine you'd definitely have to deal with the mood swings.


----------



## Korg (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I can see it now for the more average person, and the last one you linked to was with quite old people with a BMI over 30, I'd say that's quite a lot, but personally I go to the gym a lot, but if I had to eat 60 grams of protein every meal, and maybe 1000kcal every meal it'd be too much, oh and also I'm following this "carb cycling" diet, I just started so I don't know yet if it is as brilliant as it seems, but eating 3 meals there wouldn't really be possible


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 7, 2011)

Korg said:


> Sorry but this has got to be some of the most incorrect advice I've read?!
> 
> You lose weight if you eat in a caloric deficit, that's a fact.
> 
> ...



Maybe just a bit irrelevant, but I am a practicing Vet. and have a great knowledge about nutrition and all surrounding subjects for Carnivores, ruminants, basic herbivores, omnivores and human. I also have many sports in my past , including fitness, waterpolo, handball and basketball.


Reading about stuff in internet or some diet books will be insufficient to understand the bigger picture. You also be successful in losing some weight withought knowing all the causes.
If you don't know about the Hormones that control energy, hunger, regeneration and sleep, you will NOT have a long lasting weight control. You also can't just count calories without knowing the absorvation level of that particular food, the combination of other nutricients and chemicals which may or may not have an effect on absorbtion, the peristaltic speed and the stress, which has a strong effect on anything digestion.
You also can't burn anything without proper Vitamin support. 

Appropos Vitamins, you don't eat fruits for the energyor glycogen depots when you try to lose weight, but actually for the unprocessed Vitamins, Minerals and other nutricients. Fruits like Watermelon or Apricots are insignificqnt energy sources, but refresh the body, and keep the body burning.

You don't have to have a "all in one" meal on each meal. It's much better to eat energy rich in the morning when you need a kick-start. Top it with some fresh fruits to get short-lasting vitamins like Vitamin C.
Eat your lunch strong, for whatever your need is. If you need energy eat enery rich, if you feel already energetic, get more balanced food.
Eat your Dinner Protein rich with moderate to poor energy. Do not eat sweets after Dinner.
Do not eat high-protein and high energy in the same meal. You will end up only absorbing one of those, and the rest goes to the toilet.

Walking is not the main source of fat burning, but mobilizing. I adviced to "begin" with walking, till he feels his joints and bones are ready for something harder. Walking is also a perfect method for burning slowly but efficently. Skipping a bus or the car and walking 20 minutes each day burns good amounts of callories, without sweating.

The Brain burns significant amounts of energy which is about the %25 of a non-active person. The brain works only with glucose. This can be used to burn the daily sugar by brain, and for the rest the depot fat. How many calories does the brain consume? - Sharecare


All my points where right. Even the pizza one. A well enjoyed meal with fresh ingredients is a joy. This joy translates to the brain as "wealth", which let our body to spend more, and save less.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 7, 2011)

Everyone always has "good" advice. But, everyone is different and bodies work differently in processing food and excercise.

OP, you should take on all advice and see what suits your lifestyle.

A few things to think about:

1. Don't do anything you don't want to do for the rest of your life.

2. Weight training excells your Metabolism.

3. Fish and essential oils boost your Metabolism.

4. Lower your calorie intake, Increase your physical activity.

5. Don't skip on a good nights sleep.

6. Eat more times a day but with less proportion.

7. Carbs are ok, Sugar is ok just watch the amounts.


----------



## Korg (Jul 7, 2011)

I really can not see how you can claim all your points were correct, how does joy make you a lot of calories? I'm not an expert on the matter with food and how it stimulates it brain, but I know it produces something which stimulates you = joy, but that doesn't mean you burn calories, and the last thing I heard of was that they were also wondering if fat people needed more of this substance to get this feeling, so I don't think what you're saying is very correct.. 

Again this is only about the pizza where I'd just point out, and please someone correct if what I say about the brain and food isn't correct, but in no way do I believe a pizza will help you burn calories, just because it brings joy.


----------



## Korg (Jul 8, 2011)

It seems everyone has an opinion here, and as it is a forum for guitar/music I'd probably go to a place like bodybuilding.com and read the articles there or t-nation.com 

That'd be what I'd do/have done, because you know the people their have the right education/experience


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 8, 2011)

Korg said:


> I really can not see how you can claim all your points were correct, how does joy make you a lot of calories? I'm not an expert on the matter with food and how it stimulates it brain, but I know it produces something which stimulates you = joy, but that doesn't mean you burn calories, and the last thing I heard of was that they were also wondering if fat people needed more of this substance to get this feeling, so I don't think what you're saying is very correct..
> 
> Again this is only about the pizza where I'd just point out, and please someone correct if what I say about the brain and food isn't correct, but in no way do I believe a pizza will help you burn calories, just because it brings joy.



Again, you think about the calories but not the whole system.
One of the major problems with weight-loss is the "gap" between the " used to be" intake and the new diminished "poor" intake of energy. The body tends to "keep" more, if it knows you don't get enough. It's like an emergency brake, which diminishes the fast regeneration and all in all fat burning. The body goes to anabolic mode, and reduces catabolism.
A person who already choses to lose weight still can't control the simple rules of hormones. To prevent the "bad days" effect, you just give yourself from time to time food that really kicks in. There are ofcourse rules to keep this in logical amounts. you should not eat more than you normally would eat, not to overstretch your already shrinked stomach. And you shouldn't do it in the evening, or early morning.

You seem to be a good guy, so please take this advice. Biology and human metabolism is far more than just carbs, fat, proteins and claculations. There are so many things to consider as important as the others. Hormones play the biggest role in burning, saving, hunger, need and instincts. Most of the people, you included, forget about this. You also should accept vitamins as priority nutritients. There is a reason why they called it "vitus". 

And please when you give advice to people who are overweight, do not act if they would professional fitness sportsmen who just want to lose some weight to get definition. Two totally oppositely working, burning and saving body types, that need different concepts of loss and keep. Two different characters, one has a stress relievd body, burns everything what it gets like a stove, and other one who is in stress, eats more because of this stress, has not even something that called be moving. 

All in all, The body is a complex system. That's why none of the famous diets work, since they all ignore the personality, individual genetic characteristics, sleeping hours, the bed we sleep on, the air we breeth etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Beron (Jul 20, 2011)

The best way to loose weight must be to do things where its impossible to eat unnessasary. Dont do passive activites like watch tv or movies! play guitar, work , bowl , swim, learn a new instrument, play xbox. And most importand of all, dont drink alcohol! it makes you hungry.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 25, 2011)

It's been over a month since I started eating right and exercising, and I've lost 4 pounds since. I got to keep working harder, because my goal weight is not 234!


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 13, 2011)

Been about 2 months now, and there has been a lot of ups and downs, BUT!

I'm now down to 232!


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 15, 2011)

keep going!


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 15, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> keep going!


 
Thanks bro, means a lot School is about to start in a week here so I won't have as much time to exercise and make healthy choices to keep losing weight but I can only try!


----------



## Bevo (Aug 15, 2011)

Just read some of the discussion and advice so want to add some of my well proven and simple advice

You ready?




Are you sure?






Its life changing!





Can you do it?



Ready... here we go!!




Burn more calories than you eat.


Thats it and good luck!

And great work with the progress you have made, keep it up!


----------



## Blue Orchids (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Increase protein intake whilst watching caloric intake.

2. Eat at a caloric defecit of around 500 calories - much more than that and your body will cut testosterone production and also start to use your lean body mass rather than your fat, which obviously isn't the best option. We're trying to get rid of fat here, right? Not muscle too.
Remember: Unless your body defies the laws of conservation of mass and/or thermodynamics, you CAN NOT maintain mass whilst eating at a caloric deficit.

3. You might want to consider doing weight lifting - muscle tissue has a higher maintenance rate per unit of mass than fat does, so you'll increase your caloric maintenance too. Strength training is also a great way to burn extra calories. There are some great bodyweight training programs if you don't have access to free weights.

4. Any movement is good movement - being sedentary obviously uses much less energy than doing anything, even if that anything is just being on your feet.

What sort of weight training are you currently doing? Compound movements are generally better for building proportional/symmetrical muscle, energy output and increasing testosterone production.

You can strictly count calories or keep a rough idea - I'd say strict is the best idea, since it allows for less human error/mental miscalculations. 
Also, make sure that you recalculate your BMR and caloric intake - as your mass reduces, your caloric requirements do too.


Good luck bro! You're gonna get there.

Also, make sure you weigh yourself:
Once weekly
In the morning BEFORE eating/drinking anything
And fully evacuated.

More than once weekly can be discouraging, since the increments will obviously be less dramatic.

Sorry if this post is a mess, kinda just tossing things up as I think of them.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 16, 2011)

Simple, overlooked idea that I suggested to my friend and she has been using it successfully: Leave a bite or two on your plate. Like I said simple. Idea isn't so much the smaller portion you will be eating, though it does help a little, it's more about the willpower to not eat it when you are still hungry/just because it is in front of you.


----------



## Andrew01 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there,I will suggest the cardio as mentioned before and swimming is great for it .Second get some fat free and simple food stuff as well.I think following will help

Green tea is good to reduce
Green controls cholesterol
Avoid fatty food and fried one
Prefer veggies and fruits
Reduce one time meal alternatively with some fruit ect
do some belly exercises as well weight reducing search on Google
Avoid restaurant meal
Avoid Caffeine food like drinks and soft drinks


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 28, 2011)

I see some things that don't gel with what I understand about the human body in there.

What I have found to work is

-Fruit in the morning. Fructose is converted to glucose that can't be stored in the muscles, so it will only be stored in the liver. Your liver can only hold so much of it, until it rejects the, and your body converts it to fat for storage. During the night, your body depletes your liver's glucose levels to "feed" the brain. This means that your body needs a derivce-gluscose food earliest, as your liver is trying to replenish itself. This also ties into light cardio in the morning, since your body wont have any type of fuel in it, it will start "ripping out" your fat deposits. Be careful though, I wouldn't recommend doing anything above a light jog, as you will be slightly fuzzy headed (which is a side effect of almost burning nothing but fat deposits). This is also where the general rule of "an apple will generally keep your more clear headed then coffee/caffeine will" comes from, though alot of people dont understand why.


-Carbs are a MUST if you plan on gaining muscle, and muscle is wanted becaue of its thermogenic properties which atribute to overall fat loss. From what I remember, your body will "consume" carbs, then protein, then fat when your body's demand for energy increases. Without getting into all of the math associated, if you dont have carbs in your system when you do strength training, then your body will try to burn the glycogen in your system If your body burns its protein based fuel, then your muscles wont have anything to build themselves with (since your body converts fat into blood glucose, not glycogen for muscle building). I would recommend doing some research on the web into caloric carb needs for the types of muscle building you want to do, and then aim just a tad under that, so that you minimize your "waste" of protein calories. 


-This is still hotly debated, but your exertion level also factors into how fast your body will start burning through its "list" (Carb<protein<fat). Somewhere around 60% max heart rate (generally cardio levels, unless you are weightlifting like a madman), your body is getting around 50% of its caloric needs from fat. After around 80% max heart rate, your body shifts that, and it becomes around like 30% with most of the energy coming from stored muscle glycogen. Alot of people think along the lines of "calories are calories", but with the "list" aspect of the human anatomy, if you burn half of your protein based fuel, you need to intake more protein to build muscle. So if you burn 1000 calories at 80%+, you may have to intake another 400-500 calories of protein rich food to build back up your body's glycogen levels, which means you only burned 500 calories. Again, this is still debated, so there may be something out there that would negate this. 



This is what I remember/how I understood from what I researched. Please add/correct if I left something out or am wrong.


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Eat 90|% vege and 10% meat. Do this for 3 weeks, ALWAYS works.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

gilsontsang said:


> Eat 90|% vege and 10% meat. Do this for 3 weeks, ALWAYS works.



Mate you obviously have no idea what you're on about.Why post in the thread?


















Unless you're joking of course


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just watched a TV show the other night about 4 teenage girls that are trying to become models and they run for 2 hours a day and only eat celery. This post made me think of that lol...

After I got out of the military and I got older I starting packing on pounds from sedentary living. Also, I either ate well and didn't excercise, or I ate like shit and worked out a lot. You need to do both. 

You don't need any crazy diets especially since any "diet" is not permanent and once you eventually quit that diet you pack the weight back on quickly because all you've done is lower your caloric intake set-point. (e.g. You've told your body it only needs 1500 Cal and now you go back to eating a normal 2500 Cal)

For excercise I recommend either Insanity or P90x. P90x is good if you don't plan on lifting or playing sports or anything else since you will be beat to shit afterwards. Also it takes a lot of time daily (up to 90 min). I prefer Insanity because I also lift heavy and I tried p90x and I ended up with tendonitis in my knee and shoulder from overtraining. With Insanity you can still work out, play sports, etc... and IMO it is just as good. Also, the average Insanity workout is only 40 min which is much better if you're busy or want time to play guitar!

Insanity and portion control (everything in moderation!) have become a lifestyle for me (i.e. NOT a diet)... both me and my wife have had phenomenal results and I highly recommend.

[And since this is a musical forum... I like that you can turn off the music on the Insanity videos and play your own motivating soundtrack... We Came as Romans "To Plant a Seed" is my favorite...]


----------



## that short guy (Sep 16, 2011)

there's no secret to weight loss, it's very simple watch what you eat and cardio training. make sure you don't skip meals because it'll slow you're metabolism down. eat all your meals just make sure you exercise... as far as exercising goes if you're main goal is weight loss running and swimming will be you're best bet. the key to it is for best caloric burn you want your heart rate to be at about 180 bpm. just remember when it comes to exercise if you feel comfortable your not pushing hard enough... that being said don't push yourself so hard you injure yourself (i'm guilty of this). 

if you do you'll be a rock in no time


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 19, 2011)

HR at 180bpm? Um no lol... 

Multiply your age by 0.7 and subtract that figure from 208. That is only an approximation of your HR max +/- 20 (this is a large group statistic not individual). Since mine would be ~182 I wouldn't want to be running at 180 for 45 min lol. 

With respect to running/cardio...

The AHA recommends workout somewhere between 60-75% of your calculated HR max depending on your comfort level, current health, and your medical history. Most workout specialists agree that up to 85% is ok (if you have no medical conditions that preclude you from such intense workouts). But, you wouldn't want to jump on a treadmill your first week and run for 45 min at 85% HR max... comfortably work up to that level.

The higher your HR and the longer the duration = higher overall caloric burn.

Max interval training (long workout periods interrupted by very short rest periods) is the current trend. Since your are not taking long rest periods and not utilizing long-period rest movements (e.g. run->walk->run), your overall HR stays higher over the duration of the workout period = higher caloric burn.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 19, 2011)

And beware of nutraceuticals (e.g. nutritional supplements) as the contents are not monitored by the FDA (or anyone reputable) and the results are often misrepresented (or flat out BS). A few of the companies have decent reputations and conduct actual research before marketing, but most are questionable. Here is an example of bad side effects from stimulant powders (Heart sensations anxiety >> Medical Questions, Weight Loss, Pregnancy, Drugs, Health Insurance) just ignore the people with responses trying to sell shit lol. I do use some stimulant powders (e.g. GNC Neurocore, Jack3d, etc) but again it's all about moderation and risk/reward.

I do use some nutraceuticals, but definitely use with moderation and pay attention to what you're putting into your body:

e.g. 
good = creatine has demonstrated positive effects in testing (I use)
bad = colon cleansing (auto-intoxication) is moronic and 100% debunked by the AMA and all recognized medical associations (there is 0% evidence)

Jack Lalanne - "How do you build up your bank account? By putting something in it everyday. Your health account is no different. What I do today, I am wearing tomorrow. If I put inferior foods in my body today, I'm going to be inferior tomorrow, it's that simple."


----------



## Michealleo (Sep 28, 2011)

FOr weight loss try to drink more and more water , eat more vegetables and fresh juices ... 
And never eat ur food before going in bed because it will caused u to gain some weight ..


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok it's been a while, but now I'm down to 227! Yayy, 11 pounds lost! Goal of 200, I'm coming for you!


----------



## isha123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this useful tips with us. I also want to loss some weigh but no techniques works. I will try your techniques.


----------



## butterschnapps (Nov 8, 2011)

I lost 10 lbs the first week I went vegan and started running on the treadmill.
Granted, even if you are vegan, you can still be overweight or not lose weight if you don't eat healthy.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 9, 2011)

newamerikangospel said:


> I see some things that don't gel with what I understand about the human body in there.
> 
> What I have found to work is
> 
> ...




Ok I know this was posted a long time ago but there's some seriously wrong info in this post that needs to be corrected.

First off, glucose IS stored in your muscles, in the form of glycogen and this is what your muscles use as a primary source of energy. Lipids (fats) are used as a secondary source and proteins after that. Carbs give little amounts of energy but are metabolized the fastest. Lipids provide the most energy but take longer to metabolize. The body only metabolizes protein if it absolutely must and all other energy sources are depleted. Protein metabolism does not offer much in terms of energy and if your body processed proteins before fats, you wouldn't survive, simple as that.

Therefore if you're going to do cardio to burn fat, DO NOT put carbs into your body before you do it. You CANNOT burn fat if your body is too busy having an insulin spike trying to utilize all that sugar you just put into it.

Going back to muscles; your body needs PROTEIN to build muscle, not CARBS. Glycogen = a bunch of glucose molecules = carbs. If you don't exercise your muscles on a regular basis, it's not that your body breaks them down and uses them for basal energy, your muscles simply atrophy (shrink) from disuse. The vast majority of your muscles (like everything else in you) are made up of water. This is what you are losing and why your muscle cells are shrinking. Why do you think creatine supplements are so popular? Because they allow more water into your muscles giving you the illusion that you're bigger but not necessarily stronger.

Now that I've cleared the physiology up, lets take a look at cardio. Cardio, in my opinion, coupled with a good diet is an excellent fat burner. The problem is most people don't do the right type of cardio for the goal they've set out for. First is the amount of time you do cardio uninterrupted (volume over intensity). Second, your heart rate must be in the target zone. Generally I recommend 20-30 minutes of sustained uninterrupted exercise with your heart rate in the target zone, every other day. Short high intensity workouts (5-10 minutes) are more of an anaerobic exercise and will use more carbs for energy rather than fat. Aerobic cardio on the other hand will do the opposite. The OP I'm assuming is relatively new to this so I'm advising you take a day off in between workouts to allow for sufficient recovery.

Last but certainly not least, is self discipline. This will take you awhile to notice major improvements. Sorry that's just how it works. Think of how long it took you to put all that weight on; thinking it will all melt off in just a few months is simply not realistic. Also you will start to gain some muscle the longer you workout. Muscle naturally weighs more than fat and you might notice your weight increases a bit every so often. Do not let this discourage you. For every pound of muscle you put on, your basal metabolic rate goes up roughly 30-40 calories per day. This just means the more muscle you can put on and keep on, the easier it will be to lose that fat.

Hopefully this information will help you. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Kevin123 (Nov 23, 2011)

There are some weight loss tips which will really help you.
1- Avoid sugar and eat low car diet
2- Drink more and more water
3- Do regular exercise and eat according to a diet plan.
4- Eat five small meals in a day instead of three big meals.
5- Eat fruits and vegetables in the form of salad


----------



## Kevin123 (Nov 26, 2011)

Labrie said:


> Ok I know this was posted a long time ago but there's some seriously wrong info in this post that needs to be corrected.
> 
> First off, glucose IS stored in your muscles, in the form of glycogen and this is what your muscles use as a primary source of energy. Lipids (fats) are used as a secondary source and proteins after that. Carbs give little amounts of energy but are metabolized the fastest. Lipids provide the most energy but take longer to metabolize. The body only metabolizes protein if it absolutely must and all other energy sources are depleted. Protein metabolism does not offer much in terms of energy and if your body processed proteins before fats, you wouldn't survive, simple as that.
> 
> ...



Eastern Suburbs Personal Trainer


----------

